# HELP! My Maltese HATES dogs!!!



## Malta Angels (Aug 26, 2009)

Hi all !!!
Let me introduce myself first... I have 2 Maltese boys. My older is "Magic", 3 years old and my younger is "Keanu", 2 years old. they are the love of my life, to say the least.. They are so so spoiled and I have hard time dealing with some behavioral issues because I just cannot be firm with them... at all...

My biggest problem is Magic. He hates dogs!! therefore every walk outside is a nightmare for me. As soon as he sees a dog, he starts barking, growling, pulling and I cannot control him. If I let him "say hi" to the dog... oops he bites !!!
So I keep him away from dogs as much as possible. I have tried so many different techniques and none of them worked so far. I was positive once, gave him chicken when we saw a dog in order to re-condition his mind that dogs are good. Didn't work. Then I tried to correct him when he was displaying this aggressive behavior but that made him even more aggressive.
I am just hopeless now. Tired of running away from dogs all the time and very scared that one dog, one day won't like his aggression and will hurt him god forbidden..

Does any of you have that problem? do you know how to help them overcome this fear of dogs???

Would love to get any help!!!


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

You need to find a trainer that does positive training. This is not something that will go away or be a quick fix. It will take a lot of work, patience and commitment!

Start here to find a trainer
http://apdt.com/po/ts/default.aspx

Good luck! 

ETA: Sorry I was posting quickly!

Welcome to SM! I have a reactive dog and was at the point of "I've tried everything!" I thought I had, but I hadn't! I found a great trainer and have been doing everything I can to change his reactions. Almost a year later and he's about 95% to where I want him, but is a million times better! I had zero control over him and he had no focus on me when another dog was around. Now we can walk past barking dogs and he will barely, if at all, react. It has taken a lot of work! But if you really want to do it, it is possible! And yes, please post pics!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

I dont' have any advice for you but wanted to welcome you to SM. I'm sure you'll get a lot of help here. How long have you had Magic? And how old was he when you got him? I'm sure it's very frustrating for you! I just met a maltese at Petsmart today who had the same issues (he snapped at one of mine) and the guy was very discouraged. He was hoping his dog wouldn't react to 'his own kind'. 

Good luck and please post pictures of your babies!


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

Welcome to SM! So happy to see that you joined.  
I know you will get some good advice here. And, yes, we LOVE pics!

Linda
Sophie & Annie


----------



## Malta Angels (Aug 26, 2009)

QUOTE (BellarataMaltese @ Aug 26 2009, 01:01 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=822321


> I dont' have any advice for you but wanted to welcome you to SM. I'm sure you'll get a lot of help here. How long have you had Magic? And how old was he when you got him? I'm sure it's very frustrating for you! I just met a maltese at Petsmart today who had the same issues (he snapped at one of mine) and the guy was very discouraged. He was hoping his dog wouldn't react to 'his own kind'.
> 
> Good luck and please post pictures of your babies![/B]


Thank you Stacy! Magic is a little over 3 years old and I got him at 8 weeks old. The early problem was that the breeder removed the mother way too soon (puppies were only 3 weeks old). She said that the mother is aggressive and that she cannot have her around the babies. so basically the pups had no mother to teach them right and wrong..
Magic was the runt and the 3 bigger brothers "abused" him and took advantage of his weakness. He was a fearful pup and it it took me a year to help him gain confidence. I think I did a great job cause today he is the exact opposite  he is so much more friendly to people, he is not nervous in new places/situations and I am so proud of him. The only problem is this aggression towards dogs and oh ye, he will snap at ANY dog. So it is very frustrating to say the least.
I've got some great tips here already and I will try to work more. I don't think I can get a trainer now, especially after I've had 3 or 4 that did not help at all... I am just always seeking some new tips cause at times I feel very very dicouraged (just like the guy you met at Petsmart..)

Thanks again :ThankYou: 

PS_ I HAVE POSTED MANY PICTURES OF MY BABIES IN "MY ALBUM". HOPE I DID THE RIGHT THING AND THAT YOU ALL CAN SEE THEM?! I AM NEW HERE SO STILL FIGURING OUT HOW THIS FORUM WORKS...


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

QUOTE (MandyMc65 @ Aug 26 2009, 02:51 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=822317


> You need to find a trainer that does positive training. This is not something that will go away or be a quick fix. It will take a lot of work, patience and commitment!
> 
> Start here to find a trainer
> http://apdt.com/po/ts/default.aspx
> ...


Totally agree with Mandy! Good advice. The best thing you can do for Magic, and yourself, is seek professional advice from a qualified trainer.

I also have a reactive dog - very often mistaken for 'aggressive' - when in actual fact, she is scared of her own shadow! She deals with her fear by barking & lunging at other dogs - sometimes even sign posts, or a reflection in a glass window if she thinks it is scary! Dakota & I aren't as advanced as Mandy & Jax are, but we hope to be one day. Just remember, it will take time - *lots *of it. Good luck!! Its a lot of work, and we're not even half way there yet, but its worth it!


----------



## k9Cracker (Feb 22, 2006)

He just needs to be trained. You need to be able to tell him what to do and have him understand it at ALL times. You can't correct him right now because 1) I doubt you are actually correcting him and 2) he has no idea what you are correcting him for. Teach him to sit, to down, to come, to stay and to heel. Once you have these down...and down really well you can add dogs as distractions. 

It is a big deal to fix this because yappy little dogs are the ones that get eaten by bigger dogs. Find a trainer that can teach all of these things and help you through his dog problem. 

Just to give you some hope, this Kerry Blue Terrier has the same problem, except she already has 2 reported attacks. One more and she is a dead dog. This is her working after 2 months of training. She also took and passed the CGC the same day as Rugby. 

http://sanityshome.blogspot.com/2009/08/ta...ast-part-4.html


----------

